# Budget distance rig for spanish mackerel



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

So im looking into getting a rod/reel combo for my brother. It will be mainly used for casting for spanish mackerel, blues and false albacore in the surf. So im not looking for the type of stuff you tournament guys need. I just figured you guys would know this stuff. Need recommendations on a 9-10 foot rod that can throw anywhere from 1/2-2oz. Also need a good distance casting spinning reel. Only problem is i cant seem to find a distance casting spinning reel under a 5000 series. Would prefer a 3000-4000 size reel for this. Would be great to keep the whole thing under $250.00


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

A 4000 sized reel will work fine for this type of fishing just crank fast and the size will work great for what you want to do for a Spanish bite.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

For a good set up in that price range, I would look at PENN Fieace 4000 or a Battalion 4000 and put it on a 10' Battalion rod,you could go with one of their other rods that's a little less money but the Battalion has better guides


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

Any other rod recommendations?


----------



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

*HMX blank*

Have a MHX blank rated 1-4 oz. 10ft long. It's in its original wrapping. Built one for my self to throw sting silvers and could not be happier. The second one was going to be a conventional reel set up but ran out of time. MSRP $135 will ship conus free $90. Bought at Mudhole.com.


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

after doing lots a research i think im going to go with a tica dolphin 9 ft rod 1/2-3oz. Now i just need to figure out a reel for it.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Not sure if you ment $250 is rod and reel or just reel. A buddy from work got a slammer 3 4500 for Christmas and it seems pretty sweet. He has it on a 10' penn rod 1-3oz, pretty sure it was a combo.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Tackledirect is running a sale on Daiwa emcast surf reels. Nice budget reel that is designed for distance. Around $100. A 4500 would sit nice on that tica dolphin 9'er.

EDIT: They are actually selling buy one get one, for $100.


----------

